# Other Schools



## Josh (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi. how man of ya'll Systema practicioners have gone to other art schools and Sparred with some of then? I'm interested in what your experiences were like? Anyone?


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Jun 6, 2004)

It's really not about learning some Systema and going to other schools, sparring, and kicking their asses, per se, as much as learning Systema, walking down the street, getting attacked, and kicking their ***(es). 

I train a good 6 or 7 arts right now, and if there's one thing that I've learned, its that every art has something to offer.


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2004)

hey man. sweet!! I never thought about it like that. What Arts you train in??


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm training Wing Chun, Brazillian Jiu Jitsu, Muay Thai, Kali, ROSS, and in a few days, Systema again. 

That plus Sambo and TKD experience. 

I could probably walk into Kali one day and knock everybody on their asses with my "amazing empty hand skills" or I can take it for what it's worth, what kali gives me: great weapons training.

Same with muay Thai. I mostly do it for conditioning. I'm not going to walk into a fight in a boxing stance, Wing Chun is perfect for sensitivity. I always know where the other person is and what he's going to do next. 

Brazillian Jiu Jitsu I don't really plan to use as groundwork for a fight, but it's a great base to start from if you have to engage the opponent. 

Like I said, you can gain something from every art, and how often are you going to get attacked on the street by a Wing Chun/BJJ/Kali/MT man?


----------



## Josh (Jun 7, 2004)

wow. man, you got it goin on. you know your stuff. i've never really encountered someone like you. excellent!! i'm sure you techniques and movements are beautifully crafted, seeing is how you are in a variety of different styles. 

how long you been into Systema?? What is Your oppinion on that?? What do you like about it? I wish i could train in that.


Good Stuff.


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Jun 8, 2004)

Haha I'm flattered. Honestly.

Wish it was that simple though. I'm 15 and I've really only trained these arts for 2 years. I am by no means even close to a "master". I'd be happy to be labeled competent. Just because I train so many arts doesn't mean that I'm a good martial artist. Now, if I trained every art with fierce dedication and trained every free second, then perhaps it would be more accurate to say I "really know my stuff".

Not to say that I don't train VERY hard, but the point is that it's not how many arts you take, its how good you are at the ones you take. 

For example, a good Thai boxer with, say, a few months more experience, could wipe the floor with me. Same with BJJ. Wing Chun is perhaps my strong point, but even then there are those who will always be better. 

My advice is to train one art, maybe two if you really want to, and train them hard. Very hard. 

As for my thoughts on Systema......Well, from what I've encountered thus far, I love it. If I had the chance, that would be the only art I train. Same with ROSS. 

I'm just not ready to give up everything else yet.


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2004)

you're 15?!?!?!?! i'm 16!! dang!! well it don't matter, man, you should be my instructor!! that's awesome man. and all them different schools are around ya?? Sweet. How has your confidence i'll say, grown?? Or better yet, has it, since doing all these arts??

That's really cool dude. Didn't even realize. Wow. Props!!!


----------

